# Initial sacrifice of starting a business & running a business that doesn't run



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

I hear ya on the proving yourself thing. I actually had someone say they didn't want to use me because I was too young and couldn't possibly know what I was doing. That was rather annoying. It helps that I look older than I am and I don't advertise my age haha. I just point people to my previous work and handle myself and my crew professionally.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

AGullion said:


> When I was 21, a guy told me ..no ones listen s to you til you are over 30. It kind of ticked me off, but as I have gotten older, I understand what he meant .


When i took over my fathers business after he died i was 21. We did mostly new construction thank god because when i went out to try to sell to homeowners i could have said id do it fro free and they wouldnt hire me.

Being somewhat shy and looking like a young kid wasnt convincing many. Confidence definitely comes with age and experience.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

True words man. Sorry you lost your father .


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Stevarino said:


> I hear ya on the proving yourself thing. I actually had someone say they didn't want to use me because I was too young and couldn't possibly know what I was doing. That was rather annoying. It helps that I look older than I am and I don't advertise my age haha. I just point people to my previous work and handle myself and my crew professionally.


I wait to tell them my age until after I've done something that impresses them. Then age is a selling point because they're impresses.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure age has anything to do with anything. I am 41 and today I put the floor tile on the shower walls.
Lady had said its all 12 x 12 I assumed that meant all the same 12 x 12. Until I finished the back wall and opened up a box of white to go with the carrera on the wall. 
I had a 50 50 shot but I knew inside when I saw the white it must be for the shower.
Spoke with my client she apologised a million times for not being more specific. Tore it down and restarted. 
Just another day in construction, I have to tell you I love it


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Been there brother .


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

My crew leader is 42 and I'm 36 he has a short gray beard and short gray hair. I have blond hair and can shave and look under 30. We roll up on a job together and the home owner talks to him thinking he's the boss. (these are jobs that the office has landed and we are there to bid, work, repair or whatever). Thats one reason I sold the old truck and Harley and bought a brand new truck. They might think I am young but they know where the moneys going. To the driver of that new truck. haha. 

My wife looks young also, She's a court reporter, 42 with a 21 son and 18 year old daughter. The lawyers will be talking about their kids and she will chime in about how her son just finished college and they will say "wait you can't be old enough to have kids that age" She gets disrespected at work a lot too for her supposed age. We both hate looking young in our professions. If she saw me english/typing on this forum she would be correcting me constantly. :laughing:


----------

